# Bachmann big hauler smoke unit help



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Due to this recent cold spell, thought I would tackle a few issues with my Big Hauler. When I received the unit, the smoking unit did not work.
I disassembled the engine and removed the smoke unit. A continuity check showed an open circuit across the heating coils. I took a needle and move the coils a little so they overlapped (where is was originally broken). I hit the smoke unit with full power and WOW, I got smoke out the room. Great smoke levels, only lasted a min or so. After a few tests, got similar results- only a min or so of good operation. Also needed around 80% power (from my starter power pack) to get coils heated up. When the oil ran out, the coils appear to get very hot (glowed orange). Suspect running out of oil is what failed the unit in the first place. Would appreciate your thoughts on the following:
1) Is anyone having success running their stock big hauler smoke units. If yes, how long are you able to run between smoke oil refills. How much oil do you put in at a time? Oil reservoir looked like it could hold a lot of fluid, don't know high fill level.
2) Has anyone modified their smoke unit to work better (not replace them). Thinking a thicker heating coil conductor would help, but may not heat up a well. Also, I don't typically run my engine at full speed. Anyone have any luck getting good smoke output at lower voltage level (I run conventional power).
Realize I am not going to get smoke levels of high end engines. Thought I would inquire on others results and what works for them. Have read about LGB smoke unit replacements (also read where a few folks burnt up their engine and/or smoke stack doing this). Any insight greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is possible that the big hauler smoke unit will have limited power to it as the starter power pack is very weak. 
If you run this engine on a better power pack, the smoke unit will see more power than it can handle. 
I would install a voltage limiting circuit to control this. ig haulers tied the smoke unit to track power, do maybe a 12 volt regulator would prevent the unit from burning out in the future. 

My LGB units have lasted a long time, most are original in my engines and they ar eon all the time without fluid.


----------

